# Best CPL Class near Traverse City??



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Looking to take the CPL class in near future. Would like recommendations (both good or bad) on classes in NW Michigan, if you have taken one recently. Use PMs if you would like. Thanks guys.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Rod,

I am looking to take one also- Have you talked to Mark Stephens? I think he is involved with CPL classes or knows people who are.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

GSP Gal said:


> Rod,
> 
> I am looking to take one also- Have you talked to Mark Stephens? I think he is involved with CPL classes or knows people who are.


Sandy,

Good point. I'll touch base with Mark and get back to you.

NB


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

You can go to the NRA website and search for classes by zip code. The only problem is that some instructors do not list their classes ahead of time on the website.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Zeroed In located in Grawn does them. Here is the website: http://www.zeroedinrange.com/ I thought their prices were a tad high myself.

Also you can check with the Cedar Rod and Gun club at (231) 228-6109


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Went to check out Zeroed-in website. It says closed until further notice. None of the links work.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

GSP Gal said:


> Rod,
> 
> I am looking to take one also- Have you talked to Mark Stephens? I think he is involved with CPL classes or knows people who are.


Sandy,

Check your PMs.


----------



## MichiganCPL (Sep 12, 2018)

Try Michigan CPL Company located in Traverse City. They offer CPL classes in Northern Michigan offering Personal Protection in the home. Class Required by the state of Michigan to obtain your cpl/ccw license.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

The crew at Cedar Rod and Gun Club does an awesome job. One of the instructors is an attorney and does a very complete review of the firearm laws.


----------



## TheBumble (Dec 16, 2010)

For the money I think Instructor Earl may be the best out there.


----------

